
Visual Studio Code Tours - hliyan
https://github.com/vsls-contrib/codetour
======
thanksforfish
Woah. The tour markers feature was really unexpected, that's a really clever
approach. Great work!

[https://github.com/vsls-
contrib/codetour/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/vsls-
contrib/codetour/blob/master/README.md#tour-markers)

~~~
hliyan
Not the author BTW. We're just looking at various collaboration tools to help
our devs beat the remote working challenges. This is one thing we found. The
other great one was VS Code Live Share.

